# Food Cravings and PMS. Woman stuff. Penis owners beware.



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

My PMS symptoms vary from month to month. This month, it happens to be cravings.

What can I do to subdue these cravings? Seriously, I just ate like, an entire bag of chips after a healthy meal of fruits and vegetables.


And how can I make my periods and PMS symptoms more regular?

It's february, and I'm about to start my second period this month  usually I skip months.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Birth control. It's the only think outside of sheer willpower that'll keep your hormones in check. 

Btw, I've got a penis and I must admit that you warning wasn't really needed. There wasn't much to beware in here.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

some cravings may be related to reduced levels of some nutrients, like magnesium and chocolate cravings so maybe you could try supplementing
also have you checked with your doctor about your irregular periods? there could be some underlying pathology responsible


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

The title of this thread is confusing to trans men.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

android654 said:


> Birth control. It's the only think outside of sheer willpower that'll keep your hormones in check.
> 
> Btw, I've got a penis and I must admit that you warning wasn't really needed. There wasn't much to beware in here.


You know, I've always found it odd how much women seem to assume men will be grossed out my menstruation talk.

I mean, it would make _sense_ that we would be. But I'm desensitized to it at this point. My female coworkers menstruate in the toilets at work sometimes, and often don't bother to clean it up properly. The task has fallen to me more than once...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

nevermore said:


> You know, I've always found it odd how much women seem to assume men will be grossed out my menstruation talk.
> 
> I mean, it would make _sense_ that we would be. But I'm desensitized to it at this point. My female coworkers menstruate in the toilets at work sometimes, and often don't bother to clean it up properly. The task has fallen to me more than once...


Only boy in a house full of women, I learned about all this stuff really early on.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

android654 said:


> Only boy in a house full of women, I learned about all this stuff really early on.


Have you also found that women tend to assume we will be more repulsed by talking about this than we really are?


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to take st johns wort and red raspberry leaf tea to regulate my period and help with mood changes with PMS. It could also help if your eating is tied to your emotions. If not, I'd either indulge once a month or substitute a healthier option.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I never have PMS symptoms, so I can't help out in that regard.
As for making periods/symptoms more regular, make sure you're at a healthy weight - being underweight is especially detrimental to mensruation, and can cause you to miss your periods for months. Also, try to eat well and exercise, since being healthy in general tends to reduce symptoms of almost any illness.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> My PMS symptoms vary from month to month. This month, it happens to be cravings.
> 
> What can I do to subdue these cravings? Seriously, I just ate like, an entire bag of chips after a healthy meal of fruits and vegetables.
> 
> ...


smell a guys armpit sweat. not even kidding. it regulates the cycle.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

isfjosue0098 said:


> smell a guys armpit sweat. Not even kidding. It regulates the cycle.


what???


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I heard that one. I just never remember to research it when I have the chance. My wife digs the way I smell. 

As for having a penis and not being grossed out by menstrual talk, need I remind anyone here that I have been with the same woman for 17 years? I have just about seen it all. I've even made feminine hygene purchases with a straight face...


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I looove my boyfriend's armpits' smell but I don't know if it helps with the cycle  something to do with pheromones though. 

Some men are really bothered or grossed out by this kind of talk though, it's not so strange


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

android654 said:


> Birth control. It's the only think outside of sheer willpower that'll keep your hormones in check.
> 
> Btw, I've got a penis and I must admit that you warning wasn't really needed. There wasn't much to beware in here.


It was mostly sarcasm. Put an interesting thread title, it gets more views. Or something like that. Chillax, guys. I don't need you all to prove how badass and undisgusted all of you are.

@ISFJosue yeah, i've heard that. unfortunately I'm in a LDR, and I'm not entirely sure how my guy friends will take to me sniffing their armpits.

No, I don't eat emotionally to whomever said that. That's why the incessant hunger strikes me as odd.

And birth control so far sounds like the best option. Which means I have to schedule a doctor's appointment.

Damn.

Is there any way to get it over the counter?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aslynn said:


> what???


Tis True, I looked it up: 

A study has shown that taking underarm sweat from a man and putting it on the lips of a woman will put her in a better mood and regulate her menstrual cycle! - OMG Facts

Does a woman's menstrual cycle change if she smells a mans armpit? | ChaCha

Top 10 Amazing Facts About Your Body Odor Healthy Life Spot

Chemical Communication: The Effects of Pheromones | Divine Caroline


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> It was mostly sarcasm. Put an interesting thread title, it gets more views. Or something like that. Chillax, guys. I don't need you all to prove how badass and undisgusted all of you are.
> 
> @ISFJosue yeah, i've heard that. unfortunately I'm in a LDR, and I'm not entirely sure how my guy friends will take to me sniffing their armpits.
> 
> ...


I buy birth control pills over the counter. I went to the doctor though and was found to have hormonal imbalance and because of that, I have cysts and other things in my uterus and ovaries. She prescribed the pills but I've since lost the prescription note and I buy birth control OTC now. 

My advice to you is still to have yourself checked out but if you don't want that, try the pills. See if it normalizes your menses.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> It was mostly sarcasm. Put an interesting thread title, it gets more views. Or something like that. Chillax, guys. I don't need you all to prove how badass and undisgusted all of you are


But I'm so badass, I can touch a box of tampons with people looking at me and everything.



> And birth control so far sounds like the best option. Which means I have to schedule a doctor's appointment.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Is there any way to get it over the counter?


I don't think you can get long term birth control OTC. Don't worry too much about getting a prescription, there are so many people taking it and it's been tested and retested so you know it's safe. Plus it'll help control your seemingly irregular periods which is something women always want. Seems like it's your best bet.


----------



## abrayto (Feb 20, 2013)

My doctor told me to take B vitamins especially B12 as well as fish oil everyday. I also use progesterone cream during the second half of my cycle to counter estrogen dominance. Its a cream made for menopausal women but it helps me a lot! I have no symptoms if I use it regularily and I typically have a hard go of it when it comes to PMS. You should probably speak to a doctor about irregular periods though. It could be nothing or it could be something.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> It was mostly sarcasm. Put an interesting thread title, it gets more views. Or something like that. Chillax, guys. I don't need you all to prove how badass and undisgusted all of you are.


I don't think I'm trying to "prove" anything in my case, but I've really noticed a pattern here (women assuming that men will be extremely grossed out by women simply talking about menstruating). I just find it interesting. But then most men may be really be like this; I've never exactly asked them. :laughing:


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

I get really bad cravings too. Eating protein seems to help. I try to cut back on salt as well.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you find that the irregularity is stress-related at all? I've charted mine for years and for a long time it was so irregular, like...12 day cycles, 45 days, 22 days, 37 days...but all of it could be linked to what was going on in my life. I just _don't_ get my period when I'm super stressed; that's that. And then after things calm down, it's like my body is playing catch-up, so the cycles would be much shorter.

When I added daily (for the most part) yoga to my life about a year ago, everything regulated itself. Not that there's less stress externally, but my body is seemingly much more able to handle it, so I don't see irregularity *at all*.


(I don't take birth control and don't plan on ever taking birth control if I can get away with it...I have friends who have had terrible experiences with it, resulting in no longer being able to take birth control, and are now finding their bodies more messed up and crazy than they started, because the pill just masked any underlying issues that were there. This is an interesting read re: pros/cons/thoughts about the pill.)


----------



## abrayto (Feb 20, 2013)

Most men I've been around do freak out about periods. I dated a guy that would barely touch me when I had my period and once lost his erection during sex just because he thought my period was starting. It made me feel like the most disgusting person in the world and as most ladies know this is a time when we are super sensitive. Needless to say this guy was a jerk and I ended up ditching him. I appreciate you guys actually trying to "prove" something lol!

Also birth control freaks me out. I have heard stories where girls in their 20's have had strokes and the only common factor was that they were on birth control. When I was on it I was constantly moody, anxious, and depressed. It was like I had PMS all month instead of just for a week or two. Also I had to deal with vaginal dryness and I am in my 20's! It SUCKED! So you might want to consider the side effects first.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

nádej said:


> (I don't take birth control and don't plan on ever taking birth control if I can get away with it...I have friends who have had terrible experiences with it, resulting in no longer being able to take birth control, and are now finding their bodies more messed up and crazy than they started, because the pill just masked any underlying issues that were there. This is an interesting read re: pros/cons/thoughts about the pill.)



I'm on the pill about 4 years now, with a break of ~6 months and all I have to say is that it's a savior for me. Helps me with the pain, the blood flow, PMS, and ofc contraception. It's totally worth it for me. But of course you have to know a few things before taking it, like for example that you will experience uncomfortable symptoms for the first few months (nausea especially), and of course you have to go to the right doctor (endocrinologist), who should ask for a check up first to see if there is any problem that could be worsened by the pill.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

You should drink lots of water. This is important because you're going to lose water with your period. Drinking water is something often overlooked, but a lot of things, including the ability to think clearly and not feel irritable, are significantly affected by how hydrated you are. Make sure to get enough sleep. Eat clean protein and slow-release carbohydrates like oatmeal to help regulate your blood sugar so you won't crave junk food. Try swapping the foods you crave for healthier alternatives if you think that they could act as substitutes that would satisfy you. If you're craving salt, try eating pickles or olives, kale chips, or roasted seasoned seaweed instead of potato chips. If you're craving chocolate, the brand Skinny Cow has great low calorie chocolate popsicles that taste amazing. Or try low calorie hot chocolate.

Try having a good cry as an alternative to eating lots of junk food. Paint your nails, listen to soothing music, go for a nice walk... anything to destress.

And most of all, don't get down on yourself when you indulge. There's no harm in doing it once in a while. Stress, including self-imposed stress, is only going to make your hormones and blood sugar more imbalanced. Ask any diabetic. You are beautiful no matter how much PMS gets to you and makes you feel otherwise. Everything you're feeling is totally natural and most ladies go through it so there's no need to get down on yourself.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been having the same issue. I read an article at psychologytoday.com which recommends 35-40 grams of starchy or sweet carbohydrate twice daily on an empty stomach or three hours after eating. The carbs must not be from fruits though and you must not consume it with no more than 2 grams of protein or 2 grams of fat to maximized serotonin production.

I have not tried this recommendation yet but last month I did take a whole lot of magnesium and two multivitamin pills daily and that seemed to help a little. I also plan to take 5htp next time to see if that helps at all. It really is not true hungry in my case, just a desire to eat non stop for about a week before the start. After the period ends, I usually have a very reduced appetite for about a week or so and I can usually easily lose any weight I gained during this time.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

A BAG OF CHIPS?

*alerts dietary police*

Heh. well, good overall nutrition does help. A lot, IME. l should take vitamins regularly since my diet isn't great, when l did l noticed l had less PMS mood swings and cravings.

But l will always have some cravings. l don't care about giving in, even if l had a healthier diet. Splurging on healthier food is an option that's still satisfying. l just personally don't care, l'm thin and if indulging those cravings means carrying around an extra 3-5 lbs all the time and l'm not a 00, so be it.

But...skipping like that could be a concern. Depending on your age, what l've heard said is that you should go to a doctor after 3 months. l didn't have a period for nearly a year from 16-17 and l was fine but it could signal a possible hormonal imbalance like PCOS.


----------



## Amore (Mar 10, 2013)

I get happy/jolly and sometimes a little bit annoyed/irritated before my period comes. It has been constantly once a month, and one month it is painful and the next isn't. I have been keep track of it by writing it down but not sure if it makes any sense to me. 

I crave all sorts of food but it's usually the kinds that I don't really eat. Sometimes I'll just crave for coffee cake when I forget that it exists. Water is usually for the first three days and after that I slow down. 

Speaking of food vegetable chips sounds good right now.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

> I get happy/jolly and sometimes a little bit annoyed/irritated before my period comes.


I can relate (sort of). I don't get mood swings right before my period BUT whatever I'm feeling at the time is 10x magnified.

If I'm happy, I'm deliriously happy. If I'm upset, nothing can console me. If I'm feeling down on myself - I hate everything about me. And if I'm feeling irritated - well....you better just watch out. 

Oh and I crave chocolate. But I just give in to that little craving considering I'm not a big sweet eater but during that time, I _need _it.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

According my opinion and what I do for my PMS is that I avoid taking too much caffeine or spicy food one week before the due date , do exercise or yoga and drink lots of water .It really works for me and I don't like taking medicines of any kind so that's one the reason I practice myself to do this ritual every month .
Usually cravings occur due to hormonal dis-balance and mood swings caused by it ,so try to balance your hormone level by taking proper diet and eating less junk foods ,fast foods and drinking too much alcohol or caffeine.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I get crazy cravings. This time they seem to have lasted beyond my period as well. And each month it's something different - sometimes it's sweet things, sometimes chips and salty stuff, and ANYTHING sour.

I try to fill up as much on normal food as possible, and I like sour stuff (most of the sour things I have, like raw mango slices, don't put on weight, but they give me pimples.) One time I just gobbled up a small-size pizza without thinking twice; another time I went to have a pizza and ended up doing nothing but licking the ketchup off the plate. It varies so much.

I think you should get the irregularity checked out. The only time mine is ever irregular is if I've been having any kind of medication (esp antibiotics - they REALLY mess up the cycle.) I was sick for more than half this year with TB and my body skipped its cycle many months. It all came at once, with a vengeance, like a tidal wave, once I was done with my medication.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm on my 5th month of birth-control pills and I feel bloated all the time. I thought I gained weight but when I weighed myself, I weighed the same than I did before I started it. But I know that my breasts are bigger and I feel like I'm retaining water or something. It's so weird.


----------



## INFJane (Apr 6, 2011)

abrayto said:


> Most men I've been around do freak out about periods. I dated a guy that would barely touch me when I had my period and once lost his erection during sex just because he thought my period was starting. It made me feel like the most disgusting person in the world and as most ladies know this is a time when we are super sensitive. Needless to say this guy was a jerk and I ended up ditching him. I appreciate you guys actually trying to "prove" something lol!
> 
> Also birth control freaks me out. I have heard stories where girls in their 20's have had strokes and the only common factor was that they were on birth control. When I was on it I was constantly moody, anxious, and depressed. It was like I had PMS all month instead of just for a week or two. Also I had to deal with vaginal dryness and I am in my 20's! It SUCKED! So you might want to consider the side effects first.


Oh my god what an idiot. I'm sorry. that guy doesn't know that a period is nature's lube. What a child. My ex ENTJ and I used to throw a towel down. nbd he was a nice guy. Today, I couldn't handle being with a guy that behaves like a period is cooty ridden.

Health risks related to birth control are most often related to smokers. Don't smoke if you're gonna take hormones.

As for birth control making you feel crazy; it was your body thinking it was pregnant. Lemme explain. The hormonal contraceptives use artificial hormones (estrogen and progesterone) to prevent ovulation. Now, because of the addition of synthetic hormones in the body, the pituitary gland does not release hormones to signal the ovaries to release an egg. (I'm sure you already know this much) Also, the increased levels of artificial estrogen mimic the estrogen levels of pregnancy, and this interrupts the process of ovulation also. The hormones simultaneously thicken the cervical mucus (which inhibits the sperm from traveling into the uterus), and also reduces the build up of the blood-rich endometrial lining (those are the nutrients necessary to sustain pregnancy)

(That cervical mucus is also the stuff that holds a baby in your uterus like a cork for 9 months. When you give birth, there's a discharge of this stuff first. Interesting, right)

Back to birth control, there are two kinds of pills, combination pills and progestin-only pills(aka minipill). 
Combination pills offer some benefits....like shorter, lighter periods, less abdominal cramping and fewer outbreaks of acne
There are monophasic packs of pills(steady release of hormones) 
and mutiphasi packs of pills(delivers different amounts of hormones every week)
There's also triphasic that have three different types of pills for the course of one cycle

If you're experiencing vaginal dryness, I would recommend you try a multiphasic or triphasic, these two tend to have less of an effect on sex drive.

You mentioned strokes... that's Yasmin and Yaz. A key ingredient progestin drospirenone (DRSP) is linked to fatal blood clots (life threatening symptoms of a blood clot are leg or calf pain/swelling, arm or shoulder pain + difficulty breathing) deep vein thrombosis, heart attacks, gallbladder problems and pulmonary embolism. STAY AWAY FROM YAZ AND YASMIN



lonelyinfj said:


> I get happy/jolly and sometimes a little bit annoyed/irritated before my period comes. It has been constantly once a month, and one month it is painful and the next isn't. I have been keep track of it by writing it down but not sure if it makes any sense to me.
> 
> I crave all sorts of food but it's usually the kinds that I don't really eat. Sometimes I'll just crave for coffee cake when I forget that it exists. Water is usually for the first three days and after that I slow down.
> 
> Speaking of food vegetable chips sounds good right now.



Because the hormones in the pill are similar to those released during pregnancy, many women experience common early pregnancy symptoms... liek cravings/++appetite, nausea, headaches, fatigue and breast tenderness, but they usually go away after two or three cycles.


----------

